# substitute almond oil for sweet almond oil?



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I was just going to make some more lip balm and realized all I have left is almond oil. My recipe calls for sweet almond oil. Has anyone substituted one for the other?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I was not aware there was a difference. Is it like virgin olive oil and extra virgin olive oil?


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm not sure, but after posting I saw Chef's post about oils to use for lip balm. I went ahead and made a couple of batches using the almond oil and it was fine.


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

As far as I know it's all the same Almond oil and Sweet oil and sweet almond oil is one in the same... In lip balms and lotion you can sudstitute about any oil in the recipe,don't use your spent motor oil though,  Now in soaps don't sudstituite unless you recalculate your lye.


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

My wife says that they ARE the same thing. She's used Almond Oil a lot.
WayaCoyote


----------

